# Injectable Testosterone May Provide Effective Male Contraception



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Injectable Testosterone May Provide Effective Male Contraception Chevy Chase, MD–Researchers in China may have found a method for male contraception that is effective, reversible and without serious short-term adverse effects according to a new study accepted for publication in The Endocrine Society’s Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism (JCEM). “For couples who can not, or [...]

*Read More...*


----------

